# How many stocks do you own?



## afton (27 December 2008)

How many stocks do you own in  your portfolio?


----------



## Mr Capital (27 December 2008)

3 -> BHP, FMG , OSH


----------



## arco (27 December 2008)

ZERO


----------



## Gundini (27 December 2008)

About 12 or 13, all aquired within the last week and a bit.

All close or on there 12 month low.

Few Blue chips, few Mids, few specks.

Only small parcels...


----------



## tech/a (27 December 2008)

I'm with Arco.
Zero.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 December 2008)

afton u prob want to look at this thread...last few pages.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8373


----------



## kam75 (28 December 2008)

At present none.


----------



## nick2fish (28 December 2008)

afton said:


> How many stocks do you own in  your portfolio?




How many stocks do you own in your portfolio??????????


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

37

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (28 December 2008)

4

MTS EXT BDM TRY

as ramped shamelessly by me in various threads here over the last 6 months

amen

i trade many others but the above are those that i hold and add too at various panicked opportunities


----------



## Julia (28 December 2008)

None for all of this year.  
Previously 20 - 25.


----------



## grace (28 December 2008)

30 - 40 (not that I have counted recently)


----------



## AlterEgo (29 December 2008)

Zero


----------



## josh_in_a_box (30 December 2008)

None.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (30 December 2008)

none.

trend is your friend.


----------



## Big_Daz (30 December 2008)

4 stocks held
2 managed funds
Trade the remaining stocks I hold (2 ATM)


----------



## jonnycage (30 December 2008)

9  stocks, plus 2 managed funds.

compliments of the season

jonny


----------



## wildkactus (30 December 2008)

one, and its a dog


----------



## nunthewiser (30 December 2008)

Added one more ........... SBM 


takes my tally to 5 held 

ext try mts bdm sbm


----------



## sinner (30 December 2008)

This would have been so much more useful as a poll!

Data so far (I hope people actually differentiated their portfolio and trading stocks which I think don't count like Big_Daz did!)

Will add myself below

0: 7
1: 1
1>x>5: 4
5>x>15: 2
15>x>50: 2
55>x>100:
x>100:
M.Fund: 2


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 December 2008)

How many people on this thread are day-traders and how many people are investors?


----------



## CanOz (30 December 2008)

afton said:


> How many stocks do you own in  your portfolio?




Zero, zilch, nada, nil, 0

Would not dream of trading this mess unless i could work the grave yard shift and focus on US Stocks, holding for short periods and trading off lower time frames.

Even swing traders are seeing W/L rates at less than comfortable levels.

Jason Leavitt (of Leavitt Brothers) is trading through it though, using shorter time frames, and booking profits early to avoid snap trend changes and viscious intraday swings.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2008)

Holding 11 with 4 of them up over 100% off there 08 lows.

Who says its hard to find winners in this market.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2008)

Let me be cynical.

*off 100% from 08 lows.*
Thats great if you bought them at the lows or very close to them---which no doubt you did.
But if you'd bought them 6- 12 mths ago you may well be in drawdown.

Oh
and if you dont trade a trend how do you pull a profit?
Do you close your trades if they start making higher highs and higher lows (If long?).

Or do you mean you dont follow the latest in fashions?


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> Let me be cynical.
> 
> *off 100% from 08 lows.*
> Thats great if you bought them at the lows or very close to them---which no doubt you did.
> ...




Not hard to get u to bite Tech :

I buy what i believe in..i sell when im happy to..i accept i wont get it right 
100% of the time or even close..always happy to average into quality.

Tech the following are all up over 100% from there lows in the last 2 to 5 
months...i would think that qualifies as a trend.


LGL - LIHIR GOLD 99%
IAU - INTREPID
AND - ANDEAN RESOURCES
MDL - MINERAL DEPOSITS
ALD - ALLIED GOLD
CTO - CITIGOLD
HEG - HILL END GOLD 
TAM - TANAMI GOLD

So the question is

How come the trend followers haven't seen this...as the posts in this thread would indicate?


----------



## Porper (30 December 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> Holding 11 with 4 of them up over 100% off there 08 lows.
> 
> Who says its hard to find winners in this market.





Well a lot of pro's are finding it difficult never mind amateurs like ourselves.

I hold nothing at present, nobody is going to miss out over the festive period.

Unless you have time and the inclination to trade small time frames, not too much point trading at the moment.

It is summer and most of us have better things to do than sit in front of a computer day trading over Christmas and New year.

Can't remember who said it but the market will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2008)

> How come the trend followers haven't seen this...as the posts in this thread would indicate?




I'm sure I'm not alone still trading any trend I can get on but not holding a portfolio.

My trades today were.
CBA $27.84 to $28.37
LEI  $25.00 to $26.46
FLX  $7.10 to $7.96

Safest and most profitable way I know how to trade these days.
On holidays but was reading a book so---


----------



## weird (30 December 2008)

Finally got my SMSF sorted out/finalised about 2 weeks ago, and included the first long term trade ... so for long term (which could be anywhere from a few weeks to 12-18 months) I have 1 stock. 

The results from my managed super have been dismal ... so much for being managed by 'professionals'.

Anyhow my stock picking ability ranges from 35-50% depending upon what system I am using so no point in mentioning the actual stock ... and also the chart looks pretty crap by the way from a previous bull market standard ... although it is in an uptrend. 

The most important thing worth mentioning is that I have a defined stop before I entered the trade.

To keep in line with this thread, I'll reiterate - 1 stock ... but that could change to more or 0 very quickly.


----------



## cuttlefish (30 December 2008)

16 stocks at the moment plus open options trades over two stocks.  I actively manage my portfolio so the proportionate mix varies frequently and the makeup also varies in response to various changes in commodity prices, general economic factors, market conditions and the fundamentals and technicals of individual stocks.

The options trades are based on a long term fundamental view and so arguably a long term strategy, but in general implemented via shorter dated options so there is a fair bit of activity in managing those positions both in rolling positions over as well as adjusting the positions as the underlying stocks move about.


----------

